# Katy the Admin Admiration Thread



## RabidDog1 (Feb 21, 2013)

Anyone apart from me think Katie is hot.

Sometimes I look through posts and come across her picture and just perve for a few moments.

For that reason, I dedicate this thread to the hotness of Katie the admin.

Please do us a favour and post some bikini pics katie, ass shots preferred lol.

Thanks.


----------



## JN9 (Aug 10, 2011)

Be interesting to see what kind of response she gives this thread... Its gonna go one of two ways, either very well or very badly...

But yes, she does seem to be a very good looking girl (from the one picture I've seen)...


----------



## bonecrusher (Aug 28, 2007)

Yes she def looks hot to me but don't think this will go down well lol


----------



## Phase (Dec 27, 2012)

this isnt going to go well i think! but yes shes very hot


----------



## RabidDog1 (Feb 21, 2013)

Lol yeh this could go down terribly.


----------



## JN9 (Aug 10, 2011)

Looks like you've scared her off...

Well done!


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

you're all gonna taste the Ban Hammer!

but yeah...she's pretty damn cute 

ahem, yep.....just awaiting my ban now.....

but seriously lets not forget the great job she's done with the place thus far, and keeping it relatively spam-free is a mammoth task so kudos. That's a brave lass there taking on the mighty spambots!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Aren't you lot charmers! Don't worry, I won't be issuing bans! I've been away on a stressful business trip so it's nice to come back to some lovely compliments 

I'm not sure how mcuh of a good job I've done so far but I certainly want to help this place grow...I've worked to sort the spam out which so far seems to be far better under control and I now want to sort some little issues out e.g. more smilies, the drop down navigation to work properly etc. And I think a newsletter would be a great way to remind previous members of this place and show that it's getting active again.


----------



## JN9 (Aug 10, 2011)

I think you've done a pretty decent job...

You've definitely cleaned the forum up (got rid of spam and whatnot...), the only thing that I can really gumble about is the lack of activity, but then I'm not sure if there is really anything that you can do about that. Might be a case of keep doing what you're doing and hope the post count goes up...


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

JN9 said:


> I think you've done a pretty decent job...
> 
> You've definitely cleaned the forum up (got rid of spam and whatnot...), the only thing that I can really gumble about is the lack of activity, but then I'm not sure if there is really anything that you can do about that. Might be a case of keep doing what you're doing and hope the post count goes up...


Yeah that's the furstrating part...forums grow organically, however, we hope that a newsletter will help as a reminder to exisiting members who may have left a while...it might lure them back to see that it is being moderated well and spam being removed etc and that we're open to suggestions about how to improve it


----------



## JN9 (Aug 10, 2011)

Katy said:


> Yeah that's the furstrating part...forums grow organically, however, we hope that a newsletter will help as a reminder to exisiting members who may have left a while...it might lure them back to see that it is being moderated well and spam being removed etc and that *we're open to suggestions about how to improve it*


I'm pretty sure RabidDog1 is full of excellent suggestions...

Now if only there were some kind of cheeky winking smilie...


----------



## RabidDog1 (Feb 21, 2013)

Ban free and counting, sweet.

Katy gained additional hotness points for the lack of ban.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

JN9 said:


> I'm pretty sure RabidDog1 is full of excellent suggestions...
> 
> Now if only there were some kind of cheeky winking smilie...


The suggestion of bikini pics has been denied! But still open to other...for the forum!

Definately need to sort the smilies...that bugs me!



RabidDog1 said:


> Ban free and counting, sweet.
> 
> Katy gained additional hotness points for the lack of ban.


What can I say...I'm a softie at heart...sort of.


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

I work in Security you know...run along guys this isn't a Meat Market! 

Don't worry Katy...I got your back 

*Shakes Fist*


----------



## JN9 (Aug 10, 2011)

Alright... We were only kidding... Jeez.

*Steps away sheepishly*


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

To get some content on here I'll try and do a live Play-By-Play of BAMMA: Wallhead/Veach this weekend, as it's on UK TV for once.


----------

